# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу задник для алтаря

## Lakshmana Prana das

Ищу изображение (в электронном виде) для оформления задней стенки алтаря. Подойдут виды природы с рекой и павлинами или красивый вид на храм. Главное, чтобы качество было хорошее, чтобы можно было напечатать большого размера плакат.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Самый красивый задник- вышитый вручную.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Самый красивый задник- вышитый вручную.


Матаджи Лакшалата бхакти, это предложение помощи или просто мысли вслух?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Фоны для алтаря Пушкара даса

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Фоны для алтаря Пушкара даса


Большое спасибо, то что нужно! А есть ли эти картины в большом разрешении?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня нет. Он и эти-то с сайта убрал, видно, копируют...
Если кто возьмет идею, хорошо бы как-то отблагодарить его, это ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, один из первых художников BBT

http://puskarpaintings.com/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Satcitananda Das



https://m.vk.com/album-116574342_275...4342_275576559

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post190134

----------

